# Internal locker latches



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Can anyone help me to track down the round push to open/close internal locker latches that I have tried unsuccesfully to locate myself.
I am looking for the Chrome style and I believe they are called 22mm, possibly the dimension !!
I have seen many silver, brown and chrome but only in smaller sizes.
Many thanks for whatever help people can offer.
Norman.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

not sure if this what you want
http://www.sdslondon.co.uk/tutchlatches-pressure-catches/mini-tutchlatch.html

If it is I have some spare catches but not the plastic bits
Kev


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

CAKTanks have them on page 102 of their catalogue. The hole into which the button collar fits is shown as 26mm dia. so I guess that's the size you want. Available with buttons in brown, light grey, gold, matt nickel and white.
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

If that fails, try a call to Peter Hambilton
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Give THESE people a call, they don't have any on their web site, but I am sure they will be able to either supply, or put you in touch with a supplier.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many thanks for all your help peoples, nothing exactly as I want but I will continue with the search.
Happy motorhoming.
Norman.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

G


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Grizzly,
I tried there first thanks, no joy at Peter Hambilton either  
Norman.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Not the Hafele mini latch?

http://www.hafele.co.uk/Hafele35a1/...12047&title=MINI-LATCH+automatic+spring+catch

If so, you can get them for about £ 1 a piece.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*door catches,,,,*

Try the 12Volt Shop, Par Moor, St. Austell, Cornwall. If I need anything, Roger will find it or have it in stock ,,,shedbrewer


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Norman,
You could give these a try as they carry a lot of spares for most vans
http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=
48&cat=225200

Nigel


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many more thanks people.
Norman.


----------

